# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Toy Museum

## progressiveboy

Saw this in today's Journal Record. I do not subscribe to the newspaper if anyone would like to post the full article, would be appreciated.





 Toy museum may be headed to Bricktown

----------


## ronronnie1

Great idea!

----------


## nik4411

toy museum? could be cool.

----------


## Steve

I wrote a column about this last week and I've got more on OKC Central - Information about Oklahoma City, Bricktown and beyond today.

----------


## Spartan

So I've been wondering.. is this something that Steve/Jim Cowan/other Bricktowners have just decided to target and are coming close to successfully persuading to move from Pauls Valley, or were they interested in moving to Bricktown before?

----------


## Kerry

AHHHHHHH! Not Bricktown!  Put it in the Arts District.  Museums go in the Arts District.  Why the hell do we have an Arts District if we aren't going to put things related to art and culture in it?  If we concentrate art and cultural attractions together they will feed off each other.  Take the Banjo Museum for example.  In Bricktown, it is just a sideshow attraction.  If it was in the Arts District it would be an anchor attraction.

----------


## EBAH

I very much agree with Kerry, museums go in the arts district.  Bricktown should be somewhat limited to retail, restaurants, bars, etc.

----------


## ourulz2000

> bricktown should be somewhat limited to restaurants, bars, etc.


fify

----------


## Steve

Spartan, I'm not a Bricktowner and they'd probably get upset at the implication, seeing how much grief I've caused them over the years. No, this is something the museum wants and Cowan hopes to accomplish. As for the arts district, not sure if there are many landing spots available there for this sort of thing and I think you're forgetting that entertainment districts are routinely home to attractions like this.

----------


## Kerry

> As for the arts district, not sure if there are many landing spots available there for this sort of thing and I think you're forgetting that *entertainment districts are routinely home to attractions like this.*


That is because most cities don't have their downtown divided into districts with names like ARTS DISTRICT.

Wasn't the whole purpose of creating downtown districts to concentrate similar attractions and create in-fill projects.  Then the chance comes along and the first thing everyone says is "Put it in Bricktown".  Well hell's bells, are we going to have unique downtown districts or not?  Because if the answer is "not",then we need to stop promoting the idea.  How hard is it to create a plan - and then stick to it?

----------


## metro

Yeah, as Steve said, Cowan mentioned the idea weeks ago, Steve's blogged about it twice now. See his newest post as well. Here is the JR article per request.

*Toy museum may be headed to Bricktown*
By Brian Brus 
The Journal Record 
Posted: 08:19 PM Wednesday, March 31, 2010 
OKLAHOMA CITY – Kevin Stark is looking to increase Bricktown’s population by about 11,000 military personnel, aliens, robots and superheroes.

The curator of the Toy & Action Figure Museum has been chatting with Oklahoma City-based Architectural Design Group Inc. principal J.C. Witcher about possible designs for housing the toys in the district near downtown. The move from Pauls Valley is still only in the discussion phase until they identify an investor, Stark said, but it’s an exciting possibility that would fit the tourism aspect of Bricktown.

“We’re always looking to improve the museum, expanding the project and getting it to be the best it can be,” he said. “We’re not really looking to build something new, but we’re looking at the possibility of adapting something in Bricktown. We would be a really good match for the area.”

The museum was founded almost five years ago as a nonprofit organization; an anniversary party is being planned in October. Stark said he still needs to talk with the museum’s board of directors about the idea, but feels that they will back him up.

Stark started the museum as a community project based on his personal collection. Volunteers stepped forward to help develop his original idea, however, by adding a collection of famous Oklahoma cartoonists’ art, so the museum opened with 7,000 toys and 300 pieces of art, in a 6,000-square-foot old storefront off Pauls Valley’s Main Street.

Since the museum opened in 2005, Stark has grown the collection and refined the presentation. He rearranges the floor plan to feature different exhibit themes every so often – lately, for example, the museum has featured a collection and diorama of military toys with an emphasis on G.I. Joe. Many of the pieces are rotated out of storage because of limited space.

“We really want to make this a museum unlike anything else you’ve ever been to,” Stark said. “It would be part funhouse and part museum … and a family-oriented restaurant and theater.”

Witcher also designed the American Banjo Museum in Oklahoma City and has operated in Bricktown for nearly 20 years, so he has experience with tourism attractions that have unique personalities in his backyard.

“The possibilities for this museum are exciting and would help Bricktown realize its potential as an arts and entertainment district with another unusual family offering,” Witcher said. “I think I kind of have a predilection toward the kind of design they’d like to take. I really like Tim Burton movies, and I think it would be really fun to go in that direction.”

Museum Director Lisa Driscoll said she isn’t eager to see the museum move out of Pauls Valley, but that the benefits would outweigh hard feelings. Witcher contacted Stark after Driscoll posted the idea online on the Facebook portal, she said.

“There are a few exceptions, but for the most part people here don’t support us,” Driscoll said. “We’ve done really well, but we feel like we could do so much more if we were in Oklahoma City.” 

Stark said the museum needs to find a backer for the move.

“We’re looking for an entrepreneur who sees this as a great prospect for Bricktown, someone willing to jump in there and help us financially get this off the ground,” he said.

----------


## okcpulse

> AHHHHHHH! Not Bricktown!  Put it in the Arts District.  Museums go in the Arts District.  Why the hell do we have an Arts District if we aren't going to put things related to art and culture in it?  If we concentrate art and cultural attractions together they will feed off each other.  Take the Banjo Museum for example.  In Bricktown, it is just a sideshow attraction.  If it was in the Arts District it would be an anchor attraction.


I very much agree, and keep in mind a future move is always possible.  I do think, however, that space might have something to do with this.  

Space in the Arts District might be quite limited, or not what the Banjo museum had in mind.  But I do hope that future museums take a strong look at the Arts District.

On a side note, I don't think the Banjo museum would give OKC a bad rep.  Actor Steve Martin is passionate about banjos, and is a life-long player himself.  He always plays for others on movie production sets, and he might be a guest at our museum someday, so let us all be careful about criticism of the Banjo museum being in Oklahoma City.

----------


## Matt

I'd kind of like to see the toy and action figure museum partner up with the Bible museum we've been discussing in the other thread, just so they can exhibit one of these:

----------


## gen70

Might as well get a freak show in Bricktown too.

----------


## Spartan

> That is because most cities don't have their downtown divided into districts with names like ARTS DISTRICT.
> 
> Wasn't the whole purpose of creating downtown districts to concentrate similar attractions and create in-fill projects.  Then the chance comes along and the first thing everyone says is "Put it in Bricktown".  Well hell's bells, are we going to have unique downtown districts or not?  Because if the answer is "not",then we need to stop promoting the idea.  How hard is it to create a plan - and then stick to it?


Kerry, the problem with the so-called "Arts District" is that it's difficult. Define the Arts District. What makes it a better location for arts than elsewhere in OKC? Does OKC really have the "arts" let alone in the "Arts District" or is it just a name that makes it sound like it does?

The Arts District is just the west side of downtown that has a large number of civic cultural buildings. That's it. Still waiting for that to translate into lots of art galleries, private museums, nice restaurants, etc etc..

----------


## metro

Steve, in regards to your blog, perhaps Nick Preftakes (big stakeholder in Arts District), would be a better candidate for us to push to give some space to the Toy Museum. This would bring much needed new life to the area.

Spartan, you're also forgetting about OKCMOA, Civic Center, Stage Center and what used to be the Carpenter Square theatre. That was a decent start to our district. Rome wasn't built in a day my friend. In all your world travels, you should know that Americans expect instant gratification, but it rarely happens when we're talking about evolution of cities.

----------


## circuitboard

> I'd kind of like to see the toy and action figure museum partner up with the Bible museum we've been discussing in the other thread, just so they can exhibit one of these:


I have this still in the package hanging on my desk at work. I've got a lot of weird comments about it. LOL

----------


## okcpulse

> Kerry, the problem with the so-called "Arts District" is that it's difficult. Define the Arts District. What makes it a better location for arts than elsewhere in OKC? Does OKC really have the "arts" let alone in the "Arts District" or is it just a name that makes it sound like it does?
> 
> The Arts District is just the west side of downtown that has a large number of civic cultural buildings. That's it. Still waiting for that to translate into lots of art galleries, private museums, nice restaurants, etc etc..


Well, Spartan, art galleries really don't translate to the arts.  Added that OKC MOA is a private museum, throw in the National Memorial Museum (not really art, but a historical museum) and performances at the Civic Center as well as arts films shown at OKCMOA's restored theater... I'd say its a pretty good start.

What counts, and a lot of people forget this, is the fact that the catalyst has been created for that district.

----------


## kevinpate

gliding action?

----------


## BDP

> That is because most cities don't have their downtown divided into districts with names like ARTS DISTRICT.


???

Lots of cities have arts districts. In fact, I'd pretty much say that _most_ of them do.

We actually have two.

----------


## Matt

> gliding action?


This actually works and it's so much cooler than Kung-Fu Grip Jesus.  But you have to open up the package to see it in action, thus destroying it's value as a collectible.

It's a bit of a Catch-22:  You're saved if you do, saved if you don't.

----------


## Kerry

> ???
> 
> Lots of cities have arts districts. In fact, I'd pretty much say that _most_ of them do.
> 
> We actually have two.


I think what most cities have is a generalized area that is collectively referred to as "this district" or "that district".  Downtown OKC actually has a defined district called Arts District.  For example, I live in area of Jacksonville called The Southside.  Everyone in Jacksonville knows what part of town that is but if I gave 1,000 people in Jax a map and asked them to draw the boundary of The Southside I would get 1,000 different versions.  Downtown OKC only has 1 defined Arts District and everyone agrees on the boundary.  For some reason we are just choosing not to add to the base collection of art and cultural facilities that gave the district its start.

----------


## BDP

> For some reason we are just choosing not to add to the base collection of art and cultural facilities that gave the district its start.


I don't disagee with that at all. As far as district names and boundaries, that only goes as far as marketing and brochure maps. A district will be whatever it is in it and, yes, we could work to try and beef up our arts district with more arts. I'm not really sure a toy museum would do that, though.

I think what hurts us the most is the amount of museums and arts facilities we have spread out all over the place. With City Arts Center at the fairgrounds, the National Cowboy and Western Heritage Museum and the Science Museum in the Adventure District, and both the Fred Jones Museum of Art and Sam Noble Museum of Natural History in Norman, you've got five respectable museums spread out across the metro. 

If you had those mesuems, the OKCMOA, and the Civic Center all in one district downtown, you'd have a really nice little cultural center going that would be pretty impressive. No doubt all of these attractions would benefit each other greatly if they were all in one place. As it is now, they kind of compete against each other instead of feeding off each other, which really limits their individual potential. It also kind of hinders our ability to attract more to the arts district as there no way this market will get two of any of these kinds of museums in the same market.

----------


## Steve

Well, here's the deal: the museum wants to move to Bricktown, and there in folks in Bricktown who want to make that happen. For those who think this sort of attraction doesn't fit in with an entertainment district, I'd suggest you've spent too much time on your computer and need to travel more.

----------


## soonerguru

I agree we need more cultural amenities in our "Arts District," but the Toy and Action Figure Museum is perfect for Bricktown -- and that's where the owner wants to be. We need to diversify the attractions in Bricktown as much as possible and the Toy and Action "Museum" is also a retail outlet -- something we desperately need more of in Bricktown.

----------


## Steve

What amazes me about this thread is I hear the constant chant on this site of "we want more things to do in Bricktown, we need it to be more than restaurants and clubs." And yet when there is an opportunity to do just that, the idea is rejected here and suggested for another area.

----------


## Architect2010

But Steve, that also doesn't mean we want every-single-thing that aren't restaurants and clubs. That statement was incredibly broad. A toy museum sounds neat, however I don't think it's integral into developing Bricktown into what most envision it. Not that it would adversely affect it either. I think it would be a good addition, but there are other attractions I, and I think others, would very much rather prefer.

----------


## animeGhost

I don't think the Toy museum would be a good fit for the arts district imho.

----------


## Thundercitizen

In a recent, positive NBA arena guide, the Banjo Museum was mentioned as a place downtown to visit within walking distance.  A significant number of visitors already choose Bricktown hotels for entertainment options while on business...and it's not because of the "arts" attractions.  

I say bring on the Toy museum.  It's another full-spectrum attraction that can only add to the Bricktown/gametime experience.  Adding more restaurants and clubs would just more of the same one-dimensional experience in Bricktown.

----------


## LordGerald

> In a recent, positive NBA arena guide, the Banjo Museum was mentioned as a place downtown to visit within walking distance.  A significant number of visitors already choose Bricktown hotels for entertainment options while on business...and it's not because of the "arts" attractions.  
> 
> I say bring on the Toy museum.  It's another full-spectrum attraction that can only add to the Bricktown/gametime experience.  Adding more restaurants and clubs would just more of the same one-dimensional experience in Bricktown.


Agreed.  For too long, the sandbags and unkept property directly on the canal has been a joke.  Walk the canal on a weekday at noon and you will find a ghosttown.  The Banjo Museum, while very nice, is not a tourist attraction.  We need to have tables and activity on the canal, and reasonable family attractions.  I think the concept of a thing that everyone loves (toys) is very attractive.

----------


## Grant

> Well, here's the deal: the museum wants to move to Bricktown, and there in folks in Bricktown who want to make that happen. For those who think this sort of attraction doesn't fit in with an entertainment district, I'd suggest you've spent too much time on your computer and need to travel more.


I completely agree with Steve on this. You people need to get out more. Most people around Oklahoma City don't spend their days and nights sitting on the interwebs arguing about downtown districts. In fact, I would think most people don't even know they exist. Nobody cares about the "Arts District" or any other official district. People care about having fun. If all the other fun stuff, which I don't think an art museum really is, is in Bricktown, why the heck not put the Action Figure museum there, too? All this fuss about "district boundaries" means absolutely nothing to the average Oklahoman. Districts shouldn't be created so all the things pertaining to that subject (Arts) have to go in that area. Districts should be created because a lot of things pertaining to that subject happen to exist in a certain area.

----------


## Kerry

So the people have spoken - the heck with downtown Districts at all then.  Just call the whole place Bricktown and be done with it.  But heaven forbid some hotel outside Bricktown use the word Bricktown in their name, then all outrage breaks out.  It has all become meaningless - if it ever had meaning to begin with.

There is a story you can write Steve - the failure of the downtown District strategy.

----------


## MikeOKC

I think this a great! I read Steve's recent column and come to think of it, am a bit surprised we didn't discuss it then. Bricktown is fine, perfect in fact, for this type of attraction.

I'm surprised to find so many supporters of rigid central planning here. It sounds like the owner of the museum wants the museum in Bricktown. After years collecting these figures, she should have the museum where she wants it, not where some municipal bureaucracy says it "should" be.

----------


## Matt

You know what would be a much more natural fit for Bricktown?

A Lego museum.

----------


## Steve

> So the people have spoken - the heck with downtown Districts at all then.  Just call the whole place Bricktown and be done with it.  But heaven forbid some hotel outside Bricktown use the word Bricktown in their name, then all outrage breaks out.  It has all become meaningless - if it ever had meaning to begin with.
> 
> There is a story you can write Steve - the failure of the downtown District strategy.


Not seeing a failure, my friend. Entertainment districts are routinely home to this sort of attractions, and quite frankly, it's difficult to imagine this being a part of some of the more classic urban arts districts (at least the ones I've visited). Really, to be honest, why not celebrate the possibility of simply add this to to the downtown mix? It wasn't that long ago an attraction like this would have relocated anywhere but downtown.
I'm seeing a weird anti-Bricktown vibe on this board these days, which is weird, because after years of covering this district's mistakes and stupidity, I'm seeing a lot of maturity and growth with these folks. They seem to be trying very hard to fix past errors and improve their game.

----------


## kevinpate

Rare for me, but I'm with Matt.  

If the Lego folks and the action figure folks could sit down over coffee with the BT folks, maybe BT would reap the benefit of more folk bringing Robby Bobby and Jane and their BFF's out for daytime fun at BT.  Then everyone could grab a f-food lunch and maybe some chocolate on the way home.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

That garage sale they pass of as a museum is going to Bricktown? They better make it better if they do.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

> You know what would be a much more natural fit for Bricktown?
> 
> A Lego museum.


This is an awesome idea.

----------


## RodH

Approximately how many square feet could we expect this museum to require?  I think that it would be great in Bricktown.

----------


## ljbab728

> I don't think the Toy museum would be a good fit for the arts district imho.


I agree.  While a toy museum would be interesting to many, it would hardly be considered art.  I would equate it to a proposal to put a Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum in the Arts District.  The one in Los Angeles is on Hollywood Boulevard not next to the Getty Museum.  While it is an attraction, it just doesn't fit.

----------


## metro

Geez, you people are taking this way to personally or seriously.

----------


## mobstam

Is the International Photography Hall of Fame still moving? Now, _that_ belongs in the Arts District (if they're not moving).

----------


## bluedogok

"Arts Districts" tend to focus on the fine arts or performing arts, not just on anything named a "museum". Actually the "museum district" is out where Remington Park, Omniplex, etc. are located, I think Bricktown is a much more logical location for the Banjo Museum and Action Figure Museum, it just seems to make more sense than either the Museum District or the Arts District.

----------


## Kerry

> "Arts Districts" tend to focus on the fine arts or performing arts, not just on anything named a "museum". Actually the "museum district" is out where Remington Park, Omniplex, etc. are located, I think Bricktown is a much more logical location for the Banjo Museum and Action Figure Museum, it just seems to make more sense than either the Museum District or the Arts District.


I guess I just see the Arts District different than most people.  To me the Toy Museum is a historical account of popular culture while many just see them as a collection of toys they used to play with.  I guess that is why two people can look at the same thing and see something different.

Does Bricktown need more thngs to do?  Yep.  Does the Arts District need more things do as well?  Yes they do.  I just saw this as a really good opportunity to expand the Arts Districts beyond facilites that existed before the Arts District was created.

----------


## Steve

I'd suggest that getting the OKC Ballet to move to the arts district might be a much more important endeavor for the area.

----------


## jbrown84

> With City Arts Center at the fairgrounds, the National Cowboy and Western Heritage Museum and the Science Museum in the Adventure District, and both the Fred Jones Museum of Art and Sam Noble Museum of Natural History in Norman, you've got five respectable museums spread out across the metro.


City Arts Center is actually planning a move to the Arts District.

We aren't the only city to have museums spread all over.  Not much we can do about it at this point. If we had been able to retain the International Photography Hall of Fame, it definitely should have gone in the Arts District, but I really think a Toy Museum fits better in Bricktown.

While the Toy Museum has potential, I suppose, to grow into a major well-known attraction, right now it's pretty niche (like the Banjo Museum) and needs high traffic and visibility so that people will actually stop in.  The OKCMOA is an anchor on it's own, but the toy museum not so much.  It would be lost in the Arts District and not much better off than in Pauls Valley.

----------


## Kerry

> City Arts Center is actually planning a move to the Arts District.
> 
> We aren't the only city to have museums spread all over.  Not much we can do about it at this point. If we had been able to retain the International Photography Hall of Fame, it definitely should have gone in the Arts District, but I really think a Toy Museum fits better in Bricktown.
> 
> While the Toy Museum has potential, I suppose, to grow into a major well-known attraction, right now it's pretty niche (like the Banjo Museum) and needs high traffic and visibility so that people will actually stop in.  The OKCMOA is an anchor on it's own, but the toy museum not so much.  It would be lost in the Arts District and not much better off than in Pauls Valley.


jbrown - your entire post is my whole point.  Every city in America has their museums spread all over the place - OKC had a chance to be different.  As someone who travels quite a bit (with children no less) it would be really nice if similar attractions were grouped together.  It would definitely impact our choice of hotels if we knew we could walk to most things we wanted to do. (not that Bricktown and the Arts District is really a long distance).

I just saw this as an opportunity to make OKC different from 'most cities'.  But hey, if this is how Omaha does it then I guess it is a good model.

----------


## MikeOKC

> jbrown - your entire post is my whole point.  Every city in America has their museums spread all over the place - OKC had a chance to be different.  As someone who travels quite a bit (with children no less) it would be really nice if similar attractions were grouped together.  It would definitely impact our choice of hotels if we knew we could walk to most things we wanted to do. (not that Bricktown and the Arts District is really a long distance).
> 
> I just saw this as an opportunity to make OKC different from 'most cities'.  But hey, if this is how Omaha does it then I guess it is a good model.


Been to Omaha lately? 

Fine Arts and performing arts is what an art district like ours is about. It's not a Paseo-like AD, it's a symphony/OKMOA arts district.
The Action Figure Museum is a perfect fit for Bricktown.

----------


## ljbab728

> Been to Omaha lately? 
> 
> Fine Arts and performing arts is what an art district like ours is about. It's not a Paseo-like AD, it's a symphony/OKMOA arts district.
> The Action Figure Museum is a perfect fit for Bricktown.


Mike, I again agree.  I see the Arts District as an area that is enjoyed mainly by the local population even though there may be occasional attractions for tourists.  I also see some of the attractions in Bricktown to be more interesting for tourists while they may be enjoyed occasionally by the locals.

----------


## gmwise

> I'd kind of like to see the toy and action figure museum partner up with the Bible museum we've been discussing in the other thread, just so they can exhibit one of these:


uh.."graven image"?

As for the toy museum, nostalgia is a good selling point.
Make those of us realized we're not as old as we're lead to believe..lol

----------


## jbrown84

> jbrown - your entire post is my whole point.  Every city in America has their museums spread all over the place - OKC had a chance to be different.  As someone who travels quite a bit (with children no less) it would be really nice if similar attractions were grouped together.  It would definitely impact our choice of hotels if we knew we could walk to most things we wanted to do. (not that Bricktown and the Arts District is really a long distance).
> 
> I just saw this as an opportunity to make OKC different from 'most cities'.  But hey, if this is how Omaha does it then I guess it is a good model.


Well, again, it's too late to really group the major museums anywhere.  If you were really advocating that, this should go in the Adventure District by your plan.

Bricktown is the perfect fit.  Again, this is a niche museum that needs to be near lots of traffic--foot traffic--in order to gain traction as an attraction. The central location for families to stay is obviously Bricktown, and this just fits.

I understand what you're getting at and while some museums (such as the relocated City Arts Center) definitely should go in the Arts District, I still feel that BT is perfect for the Toy & Action Figure Museum.

----------


## Kerry

Okay - you guys win.  Leave the Arts District for the visual and performing arts.

----------


## okclee

Any new info with the toys?

----------


## king183

Yeah...any new movement on this?

----------


## MGE1977

Hey, I was on my way through Amarillo, Tx. the other day and noticed that the "Snake Hutt" that sits on the south side of I40 is vacant.  Any chance that they would move to B-town? I think it would be a huge boon in this down economy.  Yep, siamese it off a huge Bass-pro sized Stuckeys and we could collect revenue dollars the likes of which have never before been dreamed.  

How could this not become vacant space in under a year? 

"Yeah just in town for the b'ball game.  Lookin for some action.  Hey, know where a guy might find a mint condition He-Man (as Adam of Greyskull) action figure in its original case?"

"Cree, cree..."  (this is the sounds of the crickets)

----------


## metro

I stand corrected, this is the weirdest post I've ever seen.

----------


## Steve

Um, Metro, just remember the person who was posting in the Coffee Slingers thread... I still say that's a tough one to beat.

----------


## metro

haha, yeah speaking of Coffee Slingers, I had the unfortunate priveledge of drinking coffee there this morning for hopefully the last time. I thought last time was, hopefully no more business meetings there. Let's just say in summary:

Minimum Purchase 
Visa merchants are not permitted to establish minimum transaction amounts, even on sale items. They also are not permitted to charge a surcharge fee when you use your Visa card. 



Now BACK TO TOPIC, STEVE, what is the latest you're hearing on the Toy Museum?

----------


## Steve

Not much - been busy on the cancer crawl story, some other stuff. Will get back to it next week.

----------


## soonerguru

> haha, yeah speaking of Coffee Slingers, I had the unfortunate priveledge of drinking coffee there this morning for hopefully the last time. I thought last time was, hopefully no more business meetings there. Let's just say in summary:
> 
> Minimum Purchase 
> Visa merchants are not permitted to establish minimum transaction amounts, even on sale items. They also are not permitted to charge a surcharge fee when you use your Visa card.


You're right, but the place that's the worst about this is Sweets & Eats downtown. They add the fee regardless! I told them they're breaking the card acceptance agreement. Guess they don't care.

What's worse is they're screwing their own customers by tacking on the fee. Not a good business approach, IMO.

----------


## Soonerus

> You're right, but the place that's the worst about this is Sweets & Eats downtown. They add the fee regardless! I told them they're breaking the card acceptance agreement. Guess they don't care.
> 
> What's worse is they're screwing their own customers by tacking on the fee. Not a good business approach, IMO.


Use cash or don't eat there...duh...

----------


## rcjunkie

> Hey, I was on my way through Amarillo, Tx. the other day and noticed that the "Snake Hutt" that sits on the south side of I40 is vacant.  Any chance that they would move to B-town? I think it would be a huge boon in this down economy.  Yep, siamese it off a huge Bass-pro sized Stuckeys and we could collect revenue dollars the likes of which have never before been dreamed.  
> 
> How could this not become vacant space in under a year? 
> 
> "Yeah just in town for the b'ball game.  Lookin for some action.  Hey, know where a guy might find a mint condition He-Man (as Adam of Greyskull) action figure in its original case?"
> 
> "Cree, cree..."  (this is the sounds of the crickets)


Not everyone is as narrow minded as you, there are several that enjoy-trying/visiting new attractions; Museums, Parks, etc:

----------


## Kerry

> Use cash or don't eat there...duh...


That is what they are doing.  They won't eat there.

----------


## jbrown84

> Um, Metro, just remember the person who was posting in the Coffee Slingers thread... I still say that's a tough one to beat.


Agreed!

----------


## Downtowner405

Since it really isn't up to us to determine where this museum is to be located, I would say "Welcome to Bricktown." Had the owner wanted to build in the Arts District, I would say "Welcome to the Arts District." My point is that any attraction like this is good for downtown and OKC as a whole. Bricktown is a family-oriented destination that would benefit from the addition of this new tennant. And kudos to Jim Cowan and others who will help make this happen.

----------


## wachhund

The curator of the museum recently lost his wife. Wooster Funeral Home & Cremation Services - Cremation - Service  Pauls Valley  OK

----------

